# acer cpu	Aspire X1430 upgrade



## hedval (Jun 18, 2012)

what is the fastest cpu i can upgrade too?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You will need to contact the manufacturer for precise info and they're not always anxious to give that info out as OEM companies want to sell new PC's.
OEM Mobo/Bios are made for them so determining what CPU's are/are not compatible with that Mobo/Bios is very difficult to determine.


----------

